# "I have honey bees that need to be removed"



## vabeeman (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Trapout near Tazewell VA*

u can call me shane my parents live in tazewell 276-340-3242


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: Trapout near Tazewell VA*

Hey Vabeeman,

Left you a voice mail. Shoot me a PM if you don't mind.

Shane


----------



## Heintz88 (Feb 26, 2012)

*Northern Illinois Removal*

I have a removal that i am unable to do in Franklin grove Illinois. Inside the ceiling of the home, honey leaking from the ceiling, i figured the hive is around 8ft long, 2 ft wide and 6-12inches deep. Potentially in the wall as well but was unable to tell. Message me with inquiries.


----------



## wildforager (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Northern Illinois Removal*

Heintz88, message sent


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Northern Illinois Removal*

Got a call for a removal of an exposed colony under a mobile home in Hobbs, NM. Is there anyone in that area who can help? PM me for details.


----------



## nbarlow123 (Apr 5, 2012)

*caught swarm i have no extra box for them chalmette, la free if you want them*

I caught a swarm in a cardboard box earlier I'm in chalmette,la. I don't have an extra box for them so if someone is local that has a box I'd buy it or I would give them away for free thanks nathan


----------



## iwlf (Mar 25, 2012)

Mr. Moderator

Might I suggest that this thread be converted into its own forum? Possibly organized by state, it could be a useful tool for passing the word about swarms or cut-outs, especially if next spring is swarm crazy again.


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

Hello,

I got a call today about a house in Lima, Ohio that has bees in a second story wall. The home is located on West Market Street. Send me a pm for more information. The home is currently not occupied.


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Thomasville, Alabama bee removal needed*

Lady in East Jefferson City, MO has bees in a Walnut tree about 8 feet up that need to be removed.
PM me and I will pass on her name and number and you can see if it will wait till spring or not.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

*Haslet, TX 76052 (Dallas/Ft.Worth area)*

There are bees and a hive in our well house. They were discovered today and we need them 
removed this week. Please give me a call on Thursday some time between 9:30 AM and 
7:30 PM. They attacked the pest exterminator man today when he opened the lid on 
the well pump. 
Kenneth Sumerford 
333 Singing Quail Trail
Haslet, TX 76052 (Dallas/Ft.Worth area) USA 
817-439-0349


----------



## whatarush (Sep 27, 2012)

*free bees*

Going to attempt a cut out this wednesday at my house. Hope to save as many as possible. A friend came over with an infrared camera that showed their exact location. If anyone wants them please contact me at [email protected]. 
thanks
dan mann
huntington beach, california


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

*Bee removal Richmond CA*

Hello
I have a bee hive in my concrete box for my water meter. I hate to have them killed to get them removed. Is there a way to get them out and keep them alive. I thought maybe a bee keeper could do this. I know there is a shortage of bees; well here is a free hive....
What can be done. I'd appreciate any advice you might have. 
The hive is in Point Richmond, CA
Thanks
Mignone
[email protected]


----------



## Northern IL (May 19, 2010)

saw these on c list free bees in stump http://quadcities.craigslist.org/zip/3709767245.html ,,,hope someone close its by Davenport IA


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

*Oroville, Ca*

A honey bee nest in a tree limb over a driveway close to the house that has been there for years. If you are interested in getting it, contact me: [email protected]


----------



## Cliffton Leverett (Mar 14, 2013)

*falfurrias, Tx*

Had a lady call me today. She has a colony in a ranch house in Falfurrias, Tx. Maybe someone near Corpus Christi, Kingsville, Sarita, Hebbronville etc would like a shot at it. She says the bees are very gentle. email me for info I don't want to post her contact info online.


----------



## aggierichie (May 12, 2013)

*Bee Removal, Frisco Texas (preston and Eldorado)*

I am not a bee person whatsoever BUT i just had a swarm of Honeybees form on a magnolia tree about 8 feet up in my front yard. It literally happened in the last hour. If anyone is around that would like to come and get them... Let me know. My cell is 214-998-4334


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

*Re: Bee Removal, Frisco Texas (preston and Eldorado)*

Look under TX at www.beeremovalsource.com


----------



## Pepper77 (May 19, 2013)

*Re: Bee Removal, Frisco Texas (preston and Eldorado)*

Newbie here not really a bee YET I retire in 2 years and have 22 acres , But I have a swarm in my back yard NOW I do not want to kill them I am a gardener (limited ) and know how bad we need bees to pollenate my tomates , ect yours if ou can get them before friday , 713 992 8418 ..Allen , thanks 
I live in KATY TX


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Bee Removal, Frisco Texas (preston and Eldorado)*

Don't forget to check the state listing for someone who may be nearby. For example, here's Texas:

http://www.beeremovalsource.com/bee-removal-list/texas/


----------



## Cub (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: Thomasville, Alabama bee removal needed*

All,

I just got a call about honey bees in the wall of an old house that have been there for years. They are located in Waynesburg, Ohio, which is too far for me to travel. The email address of the homeowner is [email protected]. They have not been sprayed, and the owner actually likes them there, but another resident of the home is deathly allergic to them. If the email address does not work, please pm me for his phone number. Hopefully, someone can save these and get them relocated.

Thanks,
J


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

*Mount Orab, Ohio*

Any beekeepers near Mount Orab, my cousin has had a smarm in a tree, close to the ground since Sunday night. They would like someone to come and get it. Contact me [email protected].


----------



## avalonweddingsbcs (May 2, 2010)

*texas beek needs portland/vancouver beek to help niece..*

my niece just moved to somewhere near vancouver wa. and she thinks she has bees in her house...

if anyone near there can help, email me at [email protected]


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

*Re: texas beek needs portland/vancouver beek to help niece..*

Perhaps you, a beekeeper, can first make sure they are honeybees and not hornets?


----------



## Petal (Sep 22, 2013)

*Carrollton, MO bee removal needed*

Bees in Carrollton, Missouri. They are in our church Parsonage in the gutter/rafter area above the front door. We're trying to get the Parsonage ready for our new Pastor, so help would be appreciated . I don't know if the bees have been sprayed at all or not, but I can find out that info. I can sends photos and/or video to interested people so they can see the location/type of bees to make a determination before coming out. Quite time sensitive, but I hope we can save the bees and not kill them. I did look at the list of bee removal people and didn't see anyone serving Carroll county. Zane is a friend of ours, but we know he's currently in Alaska or we'd call him out.

Please email at petaljs at gmail dot com


----------



## Portabee81 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Cut-out opportunity in CT*

Anyone interested in doing a cut-out from a soffit? Located in Enfield, CT. Bees have been active for years, according to homeowner. They are selling the home and closing is next Thursday . The buyers want the bees removed, and seller would prefer not to kill the bees. I explained late in season, etc. I do not currently have the equipment. The homeowner is a very nice older lady. Anyone want to help out?

- Adam


----------



## JonnyBeeGood (Aug 2, 2012)

Just got a call from her yesterday. I'm taking care of it today / tomorrow. Gonna be a chilly one though!! Hope I can save them?!!😨


----------



## Portabee81 (Mar 26, 2013)

Awesome Jonny. PM me the address if you'd like and maybe I'll poke my head around. I'm right down the road.


----------



## marant (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: Please Post your Swarm Dates?*

Just got a call out of the blue from a lady in Bastrop, TX that a swarm is on her patio and can I help. Since I am a beginner, with a new hive but awaiting my first nuc, I told her I cannot, but am trying to find a beek in Austin who can. Boy, would trying to capture the swarm be a baptism by fire!


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

There is a person in Natchez, MS that have honeybees in an 1800's home needing to be removed. If interested, contact me and I'll give you their information.


----------



## ramdino (Jan 26, 2013)

*Charlotte NC beeks*

I got 2 calls for trapouts in the Charlotte NC area. Any takers. It's too far for me to go back and forth.


----------



## rsderrick (May 7, 2006)

*Re: Charlotte NC beeks*

Send over the info. I'll check em out. Thanks!!


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Charlotte NC beeks*

Have some bees in a townhome in Lewisville, TX. right where the 1st and 2nd floor meet. I believe they have been there a few years, but they would like them removed now. I have pics and the persons info. PM a email address and I will forward it to you.


----------



## Swanny52 (Apr 26, 2014)

*Need some bees removed in Frisco*

I have a hive in my eave or wall - hard to tell which. Staining on the drip edge and first course of shingles indicates it may be attached to the roof sheathing of the eave's roof, but I can't be sure until I tear the eave apart. They may be (gulp...) between the bricks and the side sheathing. 

The hive appears to have been established for at least a year. 

These bees are not very aggressive. We have grilled in the back yard within 15 feet from the hive's opening, I've sat with my dogs, done yard work, etc., with no problems. But they sometimes get into the house (my wife has been stung twice), we need to make repairs which would bring us close to the hive's opening, and my neighbor has informed me that he is allergic to bees. 

First of all, before I was aware that beekeepers may be interested in the bees, I sprayed them, especially since my next door neighbor informed me that he is allergic to bees. So they HAVE been sprayed. Are they of any use to a beekeeper once they have been sprayed?

Second, there is a fairly common belief that beekeepers will come remove them "for free." I can't imagine that, in my case, getting them out would be an easy job, so I doubted that somewhat. But before I resorted to spraying them some more and ripping my eave apart, I thought it best to check with some of you folks that actually know something about the subject. 

If the hive may still be of use to a beekeeper, please let me know. I have relatives who are ready to help me with dismantling the eave. If we can get the hive out, I would be more than happy to hand it over to a beekeeper if it is still useful.

I can be contacted at [email protected]

Thank you,
Swanny52


----------



## tuzserhu (Dec 8, 2013)

*established hive removal is needed - SLO-CA*

Received a call from a lady to remove an established bee hive from structure. 
Please call 805 202-8609 if you offer this service in the San Louis Obispo area in California.


----------



## cata_rebel (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: established hive removal is needed - SLO-CA*

Is it a guy whit bees in barn wall New Baltimore mi 48047
Any1 intresting 
I'm 3 hours away over 200 miles


----------



## garyprunty (Apr 15, 2014)

*Woman looking for cutout/trapout in Confluence, PA anyone interested?*

Title says it all

she emailed me asking if I'd be willing to drive two hours for a cutout and I politely declined

I thought I'd post to see if anyone closer would be willing....


----------



## jgd (Oct 4, 2003)

*Bee removal please*

Parke County REMC needs to remove a Walnut tree "with a large Honey Bee nest". Looking for someone to save and remove the Bee's
This would be in the Morton IN area.
Please e-mail me [email protected] for contact info.


----------



## whiskeybuzz (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Bee Removal, Frisco Texas (preston and Eldorado)*

confirmed swarm in the ceiling of a house in ElPaso, they've been established since may


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: Bee Removal, Frisco Texas (preston and Eldorado)*

Got a call for an under the eve swarm in Auburn Me. I can't schedule it. Pm me for the # if you can.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Bee Removal, Frisco Texas (preston and Eldorado)*



Saltybee said:


> Got a call for an under the eve swarm in Auburn Me. I can't schedule it. Pm me for the # if you can.


MSBA Swarm team http://mainebeekeepers.org/beekeeping-resources/honey-bee-swarm-removal/


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: Bee Removal, Frisco Texas (preston and Eldorado)*

Andrew, sent them to the local mainebeekeepers list first, just trying to expand that list to fill in the gap.


----------



## GFlippin (Oct 14, 2014)

*Re: Thomasville, Alabama bee removal needed*

Did you find someone to check on these bees


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: Thomasville, Alabama bee removal needed*

No, never had an update. Caller seemed determined to find someone, pulled me off the net, from where I did not ask. On a roof at the time.


----------



## Cub (Feb 14, 2013)

*Stahlstown, PA Bee Removal Needed*

I received an email about a cutout needed in a cabin near Stahlstown when the weather straightens up. PM me if you are interested.

J


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

*round rock/austin trap out*

Nice woman called me today from Round Rock/Austin area. Checked it out and the bees are inside a limestone pillar. One entrance. Healthy little hive freshly swarmed. Well behaved. Would be perfect for a textbook trap-out. Her name is Noelle Roberts 512-293-4860.


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: round rock/austin trap out*

Another trap-out in the Austin/ Bee Caves area I do not have time for as this has been a busy season. Chris Corbin 512-965-0805 about 12 ft up in a tree above her driveway. Beginning beeks can contact her and get their feet wet!


----------



## Fergus (Jan 27, 2015)

*Bee removal in WI*

Not sure if anyone is interested, but I thought I would forward info. I received a call from a lady that said she had bee issues. After speaking with her it sounds as if she has carpenters and wasps which of course don't concern us. However she also stated that she had honey bee troubles. She is located a little further than I would like to go. She is located in the Racine/Kenosha area. If their is anyone in the area that is interested, she gave me permission to post her name and #. Her name Adrian and her # 262 865-3438.


----------



## SowthEfrikan (Mar 2, 2015)

*Remove bees in car near Pittsburgh, Texas (6/3/2015)*

My husband happened to mention in a business call that I keep bees and was asked today (6/3/2015) if I would remove bees from an old car at a location about 10 miles east of Pittsburgh, Texas (Camp County). It's too far away to be worth my while. The hive is behind the paneling in a door. The car is a 66 Chevy so they want as little damage if possible.

Private message me if you are interested and I'll provide you with the details.


----------



## SowthEfrikan (Mar 2, 2015)

*Re: Bees in Pittsburgh, Texas, to be removed*

*Bees in Pittsburgh, Texas, to be removed*

My husband happened to mention that I keep bees and was asked if I would remove bees from the door of a 66 Chevy, the hive is behind the paneling. They want as little damage as possible. The location is about 10 miles east of Pittsburgh (Camp County).

PM me if interested.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: Bees in Pittsburgh, Texas, to be removed*

"the door of a 66 Chevy, the hive is behind the paneling"

A little rusty on doors from back then but I believe if you press the panel in, a little clip is exposed to remove the handles. The lock just unscrews and the panel just pops off with a tug on the panel. Really is easy to remove the panel without any damage to the door. Originally a plastic wind seal behind the panel so the bees will be contained even with the panel off.
Depending on where the comb is attached it could be a hard removal or easy. 
Behind the window crank mechanism would be tough to reach. Trap out with the panel removed might work if the comb is in the rear of the door.
It will be just as clean and less damage to remove the bees alive. Image melting honey and dead bees would really stain the door panel.


----------



## SowthEfrikan (Mar 2, 2015)

*Re: Bees in Pittsburgh, Texas, to be removed*

Thanks so much, Saltybee, for the helpful info. I did not make it clear. It's too far away for me to do this - my hope there is someone closer to Pittsburgh, Texas, that will be able to get these bees. It's for an old, very nice, pastor in the area.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: Bees in Pittsburgh, Texas, to be removed*

Just trying to help anyone more concerned with handling the door than the bees.


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Bee Removal, Frisco Texas (preston and Eldorado)*

Got a call this evening about a colony in an old house in Carthage, TN that is about to be torn down. Needs to be done by Tuesday. Contact is Joey Bowman 6154187027. I don't have the time for this one.


----------



## beestudent (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: Bee Removal, Frisco Texas (preston and Eldorado)*

I remove honeybees in the Midland/Bay City/Saginaw/Mt Pleasant-Michigan area free of charge 989 708 4152 call text anytime Jared


----------



## notherguitar (Jul 3, 2015)

Need help. I have a hive in my walls beside a window on the second floor. Need information on how to remove them or some one in northeastern north Carolina that can do it. Tried several places called county agg and as soon as I sain inside walls they said they couldn't help. Margarettsville nc


----------



## Agis Apiaries (Jul 22, 2014)

notherguitar said:


> Need help. I have a hive in my walls beside a window on the second floor. Margarettsville nc


Click here for a list of beekeepers in North Carolina who can help you!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

*I live laurel MD. Near to my house i found a huge Honeycomb, I'm looking for people t*

I live laurel MD. Near to my house i found a huge Honeycomb, I'm looking for people to take care them and removed for safe place for them.
Do you know who can help me? ??
Ingrid Saez 
[email protected]m


----------



## Cub (Feb 14, 2013)

I got an email about a tree cutout in Friendsville, MD. That is too far for me. PM me if anyone is interested. The owner would like to place the bees in a hive and keep them, if possible.

J


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

I got a call from a lady on the Navajo Nation with a swarm that moves around the neighborhood but won't leave. Any Arizona beeks who can get to Tsaile and grab them?


----------



## STONESTHROW02 (Sep 16, 2015)

*bee's under siding 2 locations on house,just noticed them within last 2-3 weeks,*

Hello, noticed within last 2-3 weeks bee's going up under siding ,in between deck and the foundation of house, then was mowing grass about a week later and noticed some more going up under siding on back side of house, thought maybe at first they were yellow jackets because they were moving so fast in and out couldn't get a real good look at them,(bought one of those kits with pheromones for wasp/hornets and yellow jackets after 2-3 days none had entered the trap) so was telling my son and he said he got up real close and was watching them early one morning just as daybreak started and they started moving out from the deck area and he said they were bee's, then at night if i get close to the wall area ,you can hear a low buzzing/humming sound ,my question is,have thought about getting into having my own bee's at the back of the property anyhow since me and my son eat a lot of honey,but didn't want to get forced into it this way, but also don't want bee's under my siding and in the walls, any suggestions? or does anyone want to come see/ get the bee's,or if someone could or would want to help me get them out and set up a house for them to go to and kind of help me get started ,I would possibly look at the also, i just don't want to kill them, because of their contribution to life cycles of nature and due to the shortages of bee colony's I have heard people talking about, I live south of Wilmington ohio off rt.68 & rt.350 area, you can email me here on forum or call me if you want to talk, 937-728-6588.
THANKS WALKER


----------



## mrspeedyt (Sep 22, 2015)

Kingman Arizona. downtown. for the past few years I have had a small hive in a china berry tree hollow. recently one bee was extremely aggressive toward me as I walked by about 15 feet away. I didn't hang around to see if any others would participate. since then part of the tree broke near the hive and I got to trim it away. i'd like to see somebody retrieve this hive and get some good use out of them. they used to be very docile. call Steve 928-727-7707. thank you.


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

iwlf said:


> Mr. Moderator
> 
> Might I suggest that this thread be converted into its own forum? Possibly organized by state, it could be a useful tool for passing the word about swarms or cut-outs, especially if next spring is swarm crazy again.


Amen


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

The sticky explains where all the state by state listings are.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Swarm catchers in Topeka Kansas*

If you want a swarm, I got a call from a gal today that needs a swarm removal. 

PM me.


----------



## mccrerrand (Mar 30, 2016)

*Bee swarm in Poway. California*

If anyone in interested in collecting a swarm in Poway California, I received a phone call today (around 1600 on 29 April) from a guy who has a clump of bees under the eve of his house. From the photo I did not see any comb drawn. If interested let me know and i will pass details and contact information. I'd do it but the wife says no more hives until i move what i have out of the backyard.


----------



## nomansland (Mar 28, 2016)

*Madison, Ohio area tree hive on the ground. Need someone to take it*

Had someone call me about a tree that fell with a swarm in it but it's a little farther then I like to travel. Anyone in that area want his number?


----------



## kopelia (Jul 4, 2013)

*Honeybee removal in South Florida*

Hi, I have a swarm of bees on the outside of my mother's house and they're beginning to come inside! She's in Pompano Beach, Fl. Any sources or info would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

*Colony to Relocate in Uility Pole*

A friend has a utility pole about 12" diameter that has a colony that has over wintered in it......he'd like them gone. 

The bees are entering a crack in the pole at ground level. The pole is in use yet, so there is no cutting or drilling allowed. Today I set a swarm trap about 20 ft. away in hopes of catch the swarm this hive is sure to throw in the next couple of weeks. I can't imagine a very large cavity inside this pole.....but I maybe wrong.

Is there anyone with experience with utility pole hives? I'm working on a trap setup, but don't know much about how to proceed. Any ideas? :scratch:


----------



## skapa (Mar 20, 2017)

*Re: Colony to Relocate in Uility Pole*

I have a swarm of bees in my yard. (Norman OK)... by all accounts they look like miner bees (also had the dirt piles in the yard), but I can find no account of miner bees clustering together on an object like in the pictures. Can't tell if these are miner's or honey bees (or something else... I am by no means an expert). Please advise so that I can figure out if I need removal or assistance. THANKS!! 
View attachment 31688

View attachment 31689

View attachment 31687


----------



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: Colony to Relocate in Uility Pole*

I can't see the attachments yet, but if you do have a swarm then look for a local beekeeping club to contact. Consider googling your county followed by "beekeeping club" to see what comes up. I live in Chester County and I am a member of "Chester County Beekeeping Association". Hopefully you can get some help there.


----------



## SherryNE (May 12, 2014)

*Bee Tree Down in Donelson, Nashville-any takers?*

I got a call tonight about a "swarm" of bees in a downed tree, and of course it was actually a hive living in the tree. The tree went down tonight. Went to check it out, and saw the bees clustering inside the trunk, so there may still be a queen or at least some brood they want to cluster around. 
I am going to try to cut out as much as possible tomorrow, but what would be really helpful for the owner and the bees is a vaccum and/or an experienced person to do cut outs. I am not that person, although I'm willing to give it a shot. 
The tree is blocking the person living in the home from getting their car out, so the homeowner can't/won't wait for the weekend. 

Anybody want to help out? Got tips?


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Bee Tree Down in Donelson, Nashville-any takers?*

PM me with more details I'll either help you or take care of it.


----------



## Western (May 29, 2016)

*Grayson Cnty Texas beeks, want free bees?*

Posting for a friend on another forum, he is a little far for me to help him out. He has a 1 year old hive in the exterior wall of his home. He said if he can get them removed for free, he will hold off killing them out and repairing the house.

If you're interested please send me a PM or respond here and I will PM you. He is East of Sherman near Bells TX.

All I know at this point is, they overwintered there and they are in an exterior wall, could be some good bees if you're up for it.

Thanks


----------



## MaynerdOllie (May 20, 2017)

*Near zanesville Ohio, bees in house*

I can't do it, but a guy I work with that lives near Zanesville, Ohio has bees in his house and has not been able to find anyone to remove them...I had seen him with a can of wasp killer, and I am in hopes of finding someone willing to remove them...he said someone tried a bee vacume, but that did not work, I explained that he has to remove the comb anyway, so he should find someone, he spent hours on internet, and phone, but nobody is willing, is anyone on here that could help him? And the bees?


----------



## headpainter (May 16, 2015)

Oxford ms. Free bees to cut out of apartments. 4 hives. Don't want to kill them. I can do wood and drywall repairs. Call or text 662816725seven. Ben. Thanks.


----------



## aphahn (Feb 13, 2016)

Barry said:


> The sticky explains where all the state by state listings are.


How does one get added to the list in the sticky post? I have been requesting an add for a month and it looks like the site hasn't been updated in a couple years.


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

Easy trap out in Austin Tx. It is only 4 ft or less off the ground, in a large backyard. Called me this morning and I do not have the time. His name is Philip Harper 905 Neans Dr. 78756 Message me for his phone number. He is a nice guy and will pay a small stipend.


----------

